# Suiters of all shapes and sizes... In and out of suits?



## Rainbowshaven (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm looking at a change in life-situations in the near future (hopefully!) for the better, so I've started seriously thinking about getting a fursuit. However, I'm a curvy larger girl (size 20-22 in women's clothing, 5'8") and while I'm hoping to lose some weight this year, as always it seems, there's no guarantee. I see a lot of people in fursuits and even though most non-furries assumes suiters are fat and creepy, it's really hard to tell what kind of body a suiter has! I've seen a lot of very cute, skinny people that fursuit.

For that reason, to try and understand what my body will look like in a suit, I'd like to know if people would be willing to post photos of themselves inside AND outside of their suits. I really need photos: you don't have to be naked and I don't have to see your face, but heights/weights as numbers meaning nothing to me. I'm horrible at visualizing that kind of thing. No matter what kind of body you have, anything will help me! Even if you're not larger like me, it still helps me to recognize what kind of body people have in suiting photos I see online. 

In the end... I guess I'm curious to know how huge I'll look with a suit on!  I am female, so female suiters will help most... But again, anything makes a difference.

Thank you guys so much! Maybe this thread will be helpful to others in the future, too.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Sep 3, 2012)

Bumping this up a little because I'm still looking for in/out fursuit photos! You don't have to post your face if you're uncomfortable... Or, if it's easier for you, send then to me privately/via PM? Thank you! 

I've been able to find some videos that show people going through the process of getting into a fursuit, which helps a little... But it's still not as clear as actually seeing a photo.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't help with photos, as i don't have a full suit. 
But in general I can say: Chubby people often look less chubby in fursuits. The big head and paws make the body look smaller, I think. 

Btw: If you're planning to lose weight, why not get a partial suit first, and get the body when you've reached your goal weight?


----------



## Selphius (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't help either, since I've only got a partial.

But jorinda has a pretty good idea! I've seen lots of makers that will let you commission a partial and then later down the road will convert it into a fullsuit.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

jorinda said:


> The big head and paws make the body look smaller, I think.
> 
> Btw: If you're planning to lose weight, why not get a partial suit first, and get the body when you've reached your goal weight?



This.

The head and paws instantly change your proportions, making you seem slightly more fit if you happen to be a little bigger. As jorinda stated, it would be best for you to put off getting a full-suit until you've hit your goal weight, give or take ten pounds or so. If you get one now that's tapered to your current measurements and you end up losing a lot of that weight, you'll find it to be a lot baggier and loose-fitting, and you'd have to spend more to get it tailored by a fursuit maker to fit your changed body style.

That being said, stick with a partial to start, especially since you haven't suited before. It'll give you a great idea as to what it will be like. I'd also recommend losing weight if you're going to be getting a full suit, because you'll be sweating off a lot of water-weight anyway, so suiting might actually aid in that weight loss.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Sep 10, 2012)

A little late, and I don't know how much this will help since I don't have the best photo of me out of suit, but I'm 6' 260lbs. 

Me sitting
Me in suit in a similar pose
Me standing in the same suit (please note, the wrinkles on the front are where my skin naturally folds, this is a very form-fitting suit!)

What everyone else has said about a partial is true, but the best part about being big and going smaller is you can always take the bodysuit in, which is much easier than letting it out.


----------



## Caedman (Sep 11, 2012)

Love those eyes!  Great looking suit.


----------



## VanyaBear (Sep 12, 2012)

Ill post something once i get some pics -lost le camera charger- 
Im female, size DD chest, 180 pounds, 5'9 and I look very good in my partial, it really does take some pounds off of me! Cant wait to have my full suit!


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm curious as to how us who have to go up a few sizes to due boobage have to do to our suits if we wanted a full suit, so that we can fit our boobage in without making everything else look baggy.


----------

